# Explain Spudding To Me



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm a hard water newbie. I have ice fished a total of two times, under no direction; one being last year on a farm pond and the other being last weekend on that same farmpond. I used a spud bar to test the ice and make my holes, but I often see guys on here say to others "spud your way out." 

Am I correct in assuming this just means to keep making holes as you walk to your desired spot, measuring the thickness as you go? How far does one usually go between test holes when walking out? Do you mark them in any way to prevent someone else from stepping in/on them? Is there anything else one should look for while making their way out to a new spot for the first time?

What other safety precautions do you regulars take? I've seen ice claws mentioned. I don't see the need but does anyone wear a lifevest?

Feel free to add any other info that you feel may be pertinent to someone who is interested in getting into ice fishing! Thanks!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

When we refer to spudding our way out it means every 2-3 steps we are swinging the spud. Put a little force behind it. If It goes through the first hit turn around and try to find another way. If it doesn't go through on the first hit I keep walking. If it takes 3-4 whacks most of the time it is 3-4" and you can proceed on that route. I never spud all the way through if I take 3-4 whacks in the same spot I just keep walking. This is just my personal way of doing it everyone has a different way of going about it

Ice picks are a must for me. If you were to go through u can't grab onto the ice. With the picks you can work your way out of the water and crawl on the ice until you feel safe enough to stand up. 

Real early ice we will carry a boat cushion attached to 50-100 ft of rope. Incase someone goes in the cushion can be thrown to that person, 

Another thing we will do is tie ropes to each other incase 1 goes through. 

Can never take enough percautions on the ice


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I 'spud my way' the same way as Erieangler51 mentioned above. A couple really hard hits will give you a decent idea what the ice is like. It really depends on what i am seeing as to how often i might actually cut a hole to check........ with clear ice and no snow on top you can sometimes follow a pressure crack that you can visibly see how thick it is. If there are areas that look like totally different ice, i will gladly take the long walk around on what i already know is better ice. If there is snow, i keep swinging the spud but also stop more often to cut with the auger. Always keep rope in my sled too. Ice picks are a must i believe. Never had to use them and hope i never do. I also wear a whistle around my neck, figure it might get me help quicker if i ever did get wet........ do the same when i get out in my kayak in cold weather. When i first started going out, i did in fact wear a life vest under my coat because i felt i was still learning the ice and thought i might make a mistake at some point. Keep my phone in a zip lock in the top chest pocket of my bibs. Figure if i did ever go through and not get out on my own, the dry phone would be easier to access in that top pocket.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Don't forget to hang onto the spud bar tight. When it goes through they have a way of keeping on going.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Mine is a t bar style at the top. I've dropped it many times and it stops at the ice. Makes it easier to swing as well


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I spud out using the same method as these other guys. It can be a life saver. Once you get use to using a spud bar, it gets to the point when you can actually hear sketchy ice. Now I don't rely solely on the sound as whether or not I want to proceed, but if I strike to ice and all I get back is a dull "thud", I'm definitely not going any further without a more intense check. Definitely hangon tight, I lost a really nice spud bar in Cleveland harbor last winter. I also always have ice picks on and I wear a flotation suit. I figure that at least I won't sink if I do go in.

Wes


----------



## Dyson92 (Mar 2, 2014)

Steelhauler said:


> I spud out using the same method as these other guys. It can be a life saver. Once you get use to using a spud bar, it gets to the point when you can actually hear sketchy ice. Now I don't rely solely on the sound as whether or not I want to proceed, but if I strike to ice and all I get back is a dull "thud", I'm definitely not going any further without a more intense check. Definitely hangon tight, I lost a really nice spud bar in Cleveland harbor last winter. I also always have ice picks on and I wear a flotation suit. I figure that at least I won't sink if I do go in.
> 
> Wes


I'm in my third seasons this's year. These are great tips to here from " chiseled veterans". I'm looking forward to every chance I get and using these tips will help all us us to stay safe. Thanks all!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Looking & Listening at how the ice reacts as you spud is a good indicator too. As you spend more time on the ice, one learns to "read" it and understand the differences between GOOD ice & BAD ICE


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Your wrong ray that was Mario. He was just in Florida for a month.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

It's a safe way to go Jarod... I was at Kaiser lake today and we saw a guy step off the shore and fall through the ice up to his waist he's OK but he did not check the ice first with the spud bar


----------



## adamaj (Jun 29, 2014)

I agree with the what others have stated above, and will add a long spud bar helps get more distance in front of you when "spudding".


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

make sure its got a wrist strap so you don't loose it on the first bad whack..LOL

Salmonid


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Flannel_Carp said:


> I'm a hard water newbie. I have ice fished a total of two times, under no direction; ...
> What other safety precautions do you regulars take? ...
> Feel free to add any other info that you feel may be pertinent to someone who is interested in getting into ice fishing! Thanks!



Do yourself a BIG favor and watch and read through the entire "Falling through the ice" and "Tips and tricks for ice fishing" sticky threads at the top of this section.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

icebucketjohn said:


> Looking & Listening at how the ice reacts as you spud is a good indicator too. As you spend more time on the ice, one learns to "read" it and understand the differences between GOOD ice & BAD ICE


Great tip! Pay attention to what your senses are telling you. How does the ice feel when you slam the spud bar into it? What does it sound like? Is the ice clear or is it cloudy? Is it snow covered? It's amazing what a great insulator snow is. It can cause ice to get rotten in a hurry! It's good that you are asking questions. Just keep going slow, and learn as you go. Let's face it, your life could depend on it!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

nixmkt said:


> Do yourself a BIG favor and watch and read through the entire "Falling through the ice" and "Tips and tricks for ice fishing" sticky threads at the top of this section.


May seem stupid, but I didn't even notice the stickies! Thanks for pointing them out.

Thanks to everyone for the replies, lots of good information!


----------



## icebreaker (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't think I would use a wrist strap on my spud, it could become an anchor of sorts, if you and the spud broke through and a little panic ensued. I prefer the T-bar type. Just my opinion.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Mine is homemade from 1/2" stainless tube. About 5' long, 3.5#, tbar, solid chisel end welded on. I "tuned" the chisel to blow right through 2-3" of clear hard ice on a light wack. That way I can casually spud every other step without much added effort and find thin ice w/o walking on it.

Closest commercial spud would be the Eskimo one. I would add a T at the top. And grip tape.
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...dmkMJ1qBavRPRDFjK6tdFOsrVoT1sEnUF7BoCpTzw_wcB


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

this topic needs to be a sticky


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Good video. Great example how the spud bar saved a swim at 1:55. Plainly see the line where thickness changes as well.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

swone said:


> this topic needs to be a sticky


Great video, thanks!


----------

